
Britain's Doomsday Nuke Subs Still Run Windows XP - Hjugo
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a19061/britains-doomsday-subs-run-windows-xp/
======
greenyoda
As per HN guidelines, "please submit the original source". The posted
article's source is this article from The Guardian:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/16/trident-
ol...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/16/trident-old-
technology-brave-new-world-cyber-warfare)

 _" Microsoft ended security updates for Windows XP in 2014, meaning that the
Vanguard submarines could be vulnerable to viruses, malware, and
cyberattacks."_

I'm pretty sure that the systems that are running these subs aren't being used
to surf the web. They're probably not even networked with any systems outside
the navy, so it's not likely that they'd be exposed to malware. I'd also guess
that mission-critical systems are not physically exposed in such a way that a
random sailor could plug a USB stick into them - the CPUs are probably inside
locked compartments with highly restricted access.

